# Afraid of returning fish....



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

About a week ago I got a fish from Petco (On a whim) and I'm thinking about returning her. I really don't want to, as she is very sweet, interesting and peaceful. However, she has been causing my Pearl Gourami to stress out and harass my other fish. :-( My question is, what does Petco do to the fish people return? I have heard horrible stories about how they "put them down" if they are returned (or don't sell). Are they true? Or will they just be put in a tank to sell again? 

Ps. I'm looking for a speedy response because if I do return her, it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## EarthboundEquinox (Jul 7, 2014)

I can't imagine the prospects being good for a returned fish. I just returned Kaiju, our red male that was fighting fin rot. It just kept coming back, despite meds and all our other fish being healthy. I didn't want to risk him dying outside of the return policy window, as he was $20. I felt bad returning him, but it was the right choice...

In your case, if she's harassing the other fish to a point that you feel it isn't safe to keep her with the others, you could always isolate her in her own tank or try to rehome her before returning. Depending on when you got her, you should still have some time. Pet o takes back fish within 30 days of purchase.


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not know what Petco does, however Petsmart will take all returns (that are alive) and place them into their back room with all of the other sick fish that they are trying to treat and bring back up to health. If the fish makes it, it'll be put into a tank and re-sold.

I don't believe they do that with Betta fish, they probably let them die and get credit back from their vendor from a "bad shipment" or some sorts.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

The poor, harassed fish is a Paradise Fish, if that helps.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe dont return her pleasexc its hard enough for someone to actually pick a female betta at the pet store when there sitting next to beautiful colorful males, however bettas are suuuper easy! You mostly just need a heater, she will have a much better life with you than being put back in a tiny cup to most likely die. It may be a small investment but in my opinion just knowing that the fish you care for is happy and heathy is worth all of the work (just look at her cute little facec. if you were a fish wouldn't you want someone to take good care of you?? To feed you and give you attention? , of course at the end of the day the decision is yours to make, if you feel you really can't care for her then send her back to her cup. And thank you for atlesst asking our opinions before you decided


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

I think I may just put her in my 75 gallon and see how she does in there. She will be with an adult Angelfish, Silver Dollar, Neon Tetras, Black Tetras and a couple of Rams.


----------

